# de puta madre



## raggio_di_sole

¿Cómo traducirías en italiano la expresión de puta madre? Por ejemplo:Me lo pasé  de puta madre contigo. Sería algo como con te sono stata benissimo; pero busco algo más coloquial. Gracias
Come tradurreste in italiano l'espressione de puta madre? Per esempio: Me lo pasé de puta madre contigo. Potrebbe tradursi con te sono stata benissimo, ma sono alla ricerca di un'espressione colloquiale.Grazie


----------



## chlapec

(Con te) Mi sono divertita un sacco?


----------



## irene.acler

Me sale "da sballo", pero habría que cambiar un poco la frase, por ejemplo "è stata una serata/un giorno da sballo" o también "è stato uno sballo con te".


----------



## zigzig

Para recalcar el tono extremadamente "informal" de la expresión "de puta madre", yo diría "con te sono stato da dio!"


----------



## gatogab

*Me lo pasé  de puta madre contigo.*
Oh, come mi sono divertito!...Oh, come mi sono divertito!...
gg


----------



## Hugo CB

.
Ninguna de las expresiones creo que dan el significado, es cierto que de un idioma a otro se cambia, pero creo que están tirando piedras si lo que quien pregunta lo quiere lo mas cercano a la forma vulgar. Hay que seguir indagando. Me gusta esta discusión. Hace que uno investigue, p[or eso no me he atrevido a dar una respuesta en Italiano.


----------



## gatogab

Hugo CB, tienes razón. Un halago (¿piropo?) de ese tipo (Me lo pasé  de puta madre contigo) creo sea subjetivo. Depende de la persona, de las circunstancias y hasta de la atmósfera que se ha creado. Del tipo de relación que existe entre ambos y de el país donde se encuentran.
En fin. Existe un abismo entre " grazie della bella serata" oppure "è stato bello conte" e cazzo, che bella serata mi hai fatto passare
gg


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Quería comentar una cosa que además es una duda. "De puta madre" no se usa sólo para este contexto, así que habría que buscar algo más general si lo hay. Así por ejemplo, también se usa "es un tío de puta madre", "hace un día de puta madre", "estos canelones está de puta madre" , etc. ¿habría un equivalente general en italiano?

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## zigzig

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quería comentar una cosa que además es una duda. "De puta madre" no se usa sólo para este contexto, así que habría que buscar algo más general si lo hay. Así por ejemplo, también se usa "es un tío de puta madre", "hace un día de puta madre", "estos canelones está de puta madre" , etc. ¿habría un equivalente general en italiano?
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> Ant


No, lo siento. 
habría que emplear expresiones dialectales o por lo menos "locales", o bien términos de la jerga juvenil que también dependen de la ciudad o o de la región.


----------



## irene.acler

Ya, es difícil encontrar una expresión equivalente en este caso. 
No sé, se me ocurre "da paura", empleado en sentido positivo: "è un ragazzo da paura", "è un giorno da paura", "questi cannelloni sono buoni da paura". Igual es un uso de la zona donde vivo yo, no sé si en otras partes se usa con el mismo sentido.


----------



## chlapec

Donde yo habito, el término "de puta madre" (que utilizo con frecuencia  )funciona, en realidad, como un cajón de sastre, de tal forma que, cuando se emplea, en realidad se podría haber expresado lo mismo perfectamente, y con más matices, de otro modo. 
En mi modesta opinión, no creo que incluya más matiz intrínseco que la intención de expresar intensamente el valor positivo de alguien o alguna cosa de forma vulgar, y desde luego, nadie presta atención a su significado literal. Y como dice gatogab, cada uno lo entiende a su manera:
Excelente, fantástico, precioso, sensacional, magnífico, impresionante, genial, excepcional, espléndido, delicioso, utilísimo, ideal,buenísimo...

Otras expresiones: fuera de serie, de miedo, de cine, alucinante, flipante, cojonudo...

Escójase primero el significado que proceda en el contexto y tradúzcase al italiano procurando encontrar su equivalente vulgar.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Gracias chicos, me hago un idea. 

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## lil havanna/stockholm

Es una manera superlativa, que se usa para calificar lo mismo cosas, que eventos, que personas.
buenísimo
divertidísimo
bravísimo
riquísimo (en Cuba: de pinga)

Pero no les parece que a veces se usar la frase para calificar algo exactamente en el sentido contrario?, dependiendo del contexto. Por ejemplo, ante una fila de personas muy larga: "una cola de de puta madre". Y esto, naturalmente, es fastidioso.


----------



## zigzig

irene.acler said:


> Ya, es difícil encontrar una expresión equivalente en este caso.
> No sé, se me ocurre "da paura", empleado en sentido positivo: "è un ragazzo da paura", "è un giorno da paura", "questi cannelloni sono buoni da paura". Igual es un uso de la zona donde vivo yo, no sé si en otras partes se usa con el mismo sentido.


 
"da paura" podría también tener una acepción negativa. 
Por ejempo "oggi è stato un giorno da paura!" quiere decir más bien "hoy ha sido una locura" 
Yo me temo que no exista un término "polivalente" como de puta madre, ni siquiera con una "carga vulgar" tan explícita. 
Como dice chlapec "Escójase primero el significado que proceda en el contexto y tradúzcase al italiano procurando encontrar su equivalente vulgar" tratando de evitar expresione dialectales o en todo caso locales.


----------



## irene.acler

Yo dije que esa expresión se usa en mi zona también en sentido positivo. Pero claro, no sé si se usa de la misma manera en otras zonas, y además sí, por supuesto que puede tener una acepción negativa. Supongo que todo depende del contexto.


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Yo dije que esa expresión se usa en mi zona también en sentido positivo. Pero claro, no sé si se usa de la misma manera en otras zonas, y además sí, por supuesto que puede tener una acepción negativa. Supongo que todo depende del contexto.


Reitero: es un argumento subjetivo en todo sentido.
Hola, Irenita
gg


----------



## fabfab00

Interessante questo thread! 
La giusta traduzione varia certo da città a città e cambia da un anno all altro.
Comunque confermo che "da paura" potrebbe essere la traduzione (attuale) più adatta, anche se non è usatissimo, ed è usato prevalentemente da persone molto giovani.
Un altra parola più largamente usata, sempre molto colloquiale, è figo o figata.

Nella frase sopra:
"Oggi con te è stata una figata/è stato davvero figo"
anche se in italiano suona abbastanza volgarotto, personalmente lo userei solo con amici.


----------



## danalto

No se si la expresión  *La puta madre* es lo mismo: como puedo traducirla? 
Contexto: un hombre hace el amor con una chica, y no acaba...tiene que irse y dice esa frase.

_(y Feliz Navidad!)_


----------



## Pixidio

No, "la puta madre" es otra cosa. Expresa algo totalmente diferente a "de puta madre". Se usa para maldecir. 

Ejemplos: 
Va a llover justo esta noche que planeabamos salir. La puta madre.
Me machuqué el dedo con un martillo, la puta madre.

A veces la frase tiene el intensificador re adelante y es la re puta madre
Mi abuelo dice en esas situaciones: _porco dio, porca madonna_ (in genere, qualsiasi cosa può diventare porca per lui!) Yo he pensado siempre que ésta es la forma equivalente _a la puta madre_ -también con idéntico sentido me cago en dios/virgen/santos.


----------



## Tomby

danalto said:


> No se si la expresión  *La puta madre* es lo mismo: como puedo traducirla?
> Contexto: un hombre hace el amor con una chica, y no acaba...tiene que irse y dice esa frase.


Es todo lo contrario de la expresión _¡de puta madre!
_La expresión "_!La puta madre!_" se dice cuando alguna cosa va mal, no sólo en el contexto que tu has puesto. Por ejemplo, lo dice un _merengue_ (tifoso del Real Madrid) cuando el FC Barcelona marca un gol. En cambio, un _culé_ (tifoso del FC Barcelona) dice "_¡De puta madre!_"


----------



## danalto

*Porca miseria *puede ser una traduccion, entonces?
Gracias!


----------



## Pixidio

danalto said:


> *Porca miseria *puede ser una traduccion, entonces?
> Gracias!



Según yo, sí. Pero esperemos a que lo confirme un italiano.


----------



## Geviert

Para _de puta madre _ pueden imaginar todas las combinaciones posibles (vulgares) con figa  por ejemplo _che figata _(_di serata_), _fighissimo _e similares.

PS. Sobre la pregunta porca miseria puede ser también en su caso, aun si suena más suave.


----------



## danalto

Gracias!


----------



## curlyboy20

Forse si potrebbe dire "della madonna"?

- Hace un frío de la puta madre.
- Fa un freddo della maddona.

- El concierto estuvo de la puta madre.
-Il concerto e' stato della madonna.

Jr.


----------



## Josamago

Muy buena discusión esta, me parece perfecta. Aquí en México, entre jovenes lo decimos de la siguiente manera "Me lo/la pasé (poca madre/chingón/de huevos) contigo" Las tres palabras que cité, en esta frase y en ese contexto significan lo mismo. Cabe aclarar que son _parolaccie _y que seguramente si hablas de esa forma con alguien con el cual no tienes tanta confianza o con un adulto, quedarás mal porque pensarán que eres un grosero. 

En italiano no creo que exista una traducción tal cual.

Saluti!


----------



## honeyheart

Dicho con enojo, se podría usar "cazzo!", pero tengo miedo de que suene muy literal en esa situación. 



P.D.: Corrección repetida:


Josamago said:


> Cabe aclarar que son _parolacce _y que seguramente...


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Pues yo escucho muy a menudo la expresión que comentáis pero con "su" y no con "la", osea: Su puta madre para cuando se está enfadado, o bien de puta madre cuando quiere decir "genial". En italiano apuesto más por figata ya que no hay que olvidar que estamos tocando una palabra malsonante. Yo apunto otra para cuando se cabrea uno mucho: me cago en la puta, esta es ya lo máximo de vulgar, pero claro, se dice en casos especiales y situaciones concretas.


----------



## Antani82

yo lo traducirìa como: "sono stato/a alla grande!" oppure sono stato/a benissimo.


----------



## Elxenc

Salve

En italiano no se puede decir "Oggi con te, mi sono divertito un cazzo? El " de puta madre" es demasiado polisémico en castellano.
 Creo haberlo oido o leido. Según me explicaron hace algún tiempo "Cazzo" , y disculpadme" por la expresión, suele equivaler a bastantes palabras "malsonantes" que usamos en el español de España, lo que sucede es que hay que cambiar la frase y buscarle la expresión más italiana. Los que nos movemos por zonas bilingües solemos caer en el error, por pereza, de adaptar "tal cual" cualquier frase hecha al "otro idioma", como el interlocutor suele ser bilingüe activo o pasivo pues no entiende, y nos nos esforzamos en encontrar la frase adecuada. Perdonad si suena un poco arrogante.
Ciao


----------



## Neuromante

Elxenc said:


> Salve
> 
> En italiano no se puede decir "Oggi con te, mi sono divertito un cazzo? El " de puta madre" es demasiado polisémico en castellano.
> Creo haberlo oido o leido. Según me explicaron hace algún tiempo "Cazzo" , y disculpadme" por la expresión, suele equivaler a bastantes palabras "malsonantes" que usamos en el español de España, lo que sucede es que hay que cambiar la frase y buscarle la expresión más italiana. Los que nos movemos por zonas bilingües solemos caer en el error, por pereza, de adaptar "tal cual" cualquier frase hecha al "otro idioma", como el interlocutor suele ser bilingüe activo o pasivo pues no entiende, y nos nos esforzamos en encontrar la frase adecuada. Perdonad si suena unpoco arrogante.
> Ciao


Equivale a palabras malsonantes en español si matices. Puede que esas palabras varíen (O no) según las zonas (Incluso dentro de España), pero es evidente que en todo el ámbito hispanohablante existen palabras malsonantes que pueden intercambiarse entre si o ser traducidas al/del italiano.


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> Equivale a palabras malsonantes en español, sin matices. Puede que esas palabras varíen (O o no) según las zonas (Incluso incluso dentro de España), pero es evidente que en todo el ámbito hispanohablante existen palabras malsonantes que pueden intercambiarse entre si sí o ser traducidas al/del italiano.



"Disculpa las correcciones, es norma del foro hacerlas para evitar  aprendizajes equivocados por parte de los que no pertenecen a la lengua  en cuestión".
(Neuromante)

Con cariño.


----------



## ursu-lab

Elxenc said:


> Salve
> 
> En italiano no se puede decir "Oggi con te, mi sono divertito un cazzo? El " de puta madre" es demasiado polisémico en castellano.



Sicuramente l'avrai sentito, ma in frasi negative ("*non *mi sono divertito per niente/un c..o") per dire esattamente il contrario di "*de *puta madre". 
Credo che "da Dio" vada benissimo per tutti gli esempi fatti finora. In spagnolo l'espressione è anche usata come semplice risposta a, per esempio, una proposta o a un'affermazione. In quel caso un equivalente neutro potrebbe essere "Grande!/Benissimo!"
Per es.:
- Guardiola ha rinnovato il contratto col Barça! 
- De puta madre! -> Grande!!!  (parla un culé )
- (Me cago en) La puta madre (que lo parió)! -> Porca troia...  (parla un merengue ) 

Insomma, mentre "De puta madre!" esprime un forte apprezzamento o  una grande soddisfazione per qualcosa: da Dio / della Madonna / figo / ecc., "... *la* puta madre" è, in generale, un'imprecazione negativa come "porca puttana/troia!"


----------



## Youngfun

Scusami, cosa significa merengue? (sul dizionario spagnolo-inglese di Wordreference dà come significati persona debole, gracile)

Tuttavia ho sentito dire che nella Repubblica Dominicana, al contrario che in altri paesi ispanofoni, _de puta madre_ è un'espressione offensiva e significa qualcosa tipo "tua madre è una puttana".

Invece nel senso di "ci siamo divertiti un sacco, è stata una bellissima serata" a Roma (linguaggio giovanile) si usa dire:

"Ieri lo schifo da Simone!" 
(schifo qui ha senso positivo, nel senso che si sono divertirti molto".

Oppure:

"Ce la siamo _tajata_ troppo!" (_tajata = _realizzazione fonetica romana di "tagliata")


----------



## portuluismi

"Merengue" sono i tifosi del Real Madrid, mentre "culé" sono i tifosi del F.C. Barcelona, due squadre antagoniche della Spagna. Rende l'esempio "colorito".
Io aggiungerei alle possibili traduzioni di "De puta madre" anche nella zona di Milano: "figata" ("la serata è stata una figata"). Anche qui il linguaggio è colloquiale.


----------



## Youngfun

Grazie portuluismi per la spiegazione sugli appellativi dei tifosi spagnoli. (In realtà sapevo già dei giocatori del Real Madrid chiamati merengues, non sapevo che anche i tifosi si chiamassero così  )

Comunque "figata" si usa in tutta Italia.


----------



## King Crimson

portuluismi said:


> "Merengue" sono i tifosi del Real Madrid, mentre "culé" sono i tifosi del F.C. Barcelona, due squadre antagoniche della Spagna. Rende l'esempio "colorito".
> Io aggiungerei alle possibili traduzioni di "De puta madre" anche nella zona di Milano: "figata" ("la serata è stata una figata"). Anche qui il linguaggio è colloquiale.



Preciserei, però, per Youngfun e i pochi altri che non seguono il calcio, che "merengues" è l'"apodo" del Real Madrid per il colore bianco delle maglie, che richiama quello delle meringhe (infatti, se non sbaglio, un altro appellativo è quello di "camisetas blancas").


----------



## Youngfun

Ho pure i pantaloncini del Real Madrid... e non sapevo di essere un merengue 

Fine OT


----------



## arthurlee

Molto interessante questa discussione. Mi chiedevo però se per frasi come "_Me quedé atascado en un embotellamiento de puta madre_" tradurre con "_un ingorgo della madonna_" non sia troppo "edulcorato". Mi pare che "_della madonna_" corrisponda più o meno a "_de la leche_", "_del demonio_", ma non saprei dire se "_un ingorgo coi _ _controcazzi/del _ _cazzo/coi _ _controcoglioni_" ecc. sia troppo volgare oppure no...  Suggerimenti?


----------



## ursu-lab

arthurlee said:


> Molto interessante questa discussione. Mi chiedevo però se per frasi come "_Me quedé atascado en un embotellamiento de puta madre_" tradurre con "_un ingorgo della madonna_" non sia troppo "edulcorato". Mi pare che "_della madonna_" corrisponda più o meno a "_de la leche_", "_del demonio_", ma non saprei dire se "_un ingorgo coi _ _controcazzi/del _ _cazzo/coi _ _controcoglioni_" ecc. sia troppo volgare oppure no...  Suggerimenti?


"Della madonna" è più che sufficiente. È un'espressione colorita quanto quella spagnola e altrettanto comune, mentre le altre proposte di traduzione italiana (la prima e la terza) sono decisamente esagerate. Un "ingorgo del cazzo" sarebbe piuttosto la traduzione di "jodido". 
Ti confesso comunque che la frase che citi, a proposito di un ingorgo associato a "de puta madre", mi sembra stranissima. L'hai trovata in un libro o l'hai sentita dire proprio così in spagnolo?


----------



## arthurlee

ursu-lab said:


> "Della madonna" è più che sufficiente  Grazie mille!
> 
> Ti confesso comunque che la frase che citi, a proposito di un ingorgo associato a "de puta madre", mi sembra stranissima. L'hai trovata in un libro o l'hai sentita dire proprio così in spagnolo?


La frase l'ho trovata in un libro, anche se l'ho un po' rielaborata perché citandola testualmente avrei dovuto spiegare il contesto e sarebbe stata un'operazione lunga e inutile  Comunque sarebbe: "_Ayer llegó XXX a YYY y provocó un embotellamiento de puta madre_" (si tratta di un capo di Stato che arriva in una città estera e provoca indirettamente un ingorgo a causa delle misure di sicurezza adottate per proteggerlo).


----------



## alexelia

Va detto che spesso anche se parlo italiano, uso questo termine che trovo eccezionale, soprattutto perchè la preposizione offre un contorno quasi di moto d'azione perfetto, che indica una situazione successiva molto migliorativa.
Tradurre in italiano "de puta madre" è impossibile, noi usiamo locuzioni avverbiali più lunghe.
Personalmente credo che calzi ad uopo la costruzione "alla grande" almeno per rispetto di brevità


----------

